# ? about pedigree and cross reference



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

So I'd input my pedigree's into my software. Some of them I had to look up on a breeder or owners site (such as if they were ags). My question is I'm re cross referencing them with ADGA and some don't show there at all (maybe registered with another registry?) and some have things like ARMCH in front of their names or * and 2 for example. Are there other registries that may use those same abbreviations? I don't want to put any ARMCH GSH, * ect. on my pedigree if it's not accurate???


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

OK, I would have to go back and look up exactly each symbol. But, the letters in front of the name mean Advanced RegistryChampion, *(star) has to do with milking, you win a star for certain amounts/quality of milk produced. You don't inherit your parents accomplishments (except something with bucks, they can inherit their sires S). So, I wouldn't put those designations in front of your does name, unless SHE was shown and earned them. 

Go to the AGS website and read up on advanced designations. If you don't find them on ADGA they probably aren't registered with them.

Someone that shows can explain better then I can. So, hope they come on soon. You can probably do a search and find out more.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ARMCH is advanced registry master champion = means the doe won her permanent champion status and her milking star with AGS - its different with ADGA 

so you may or may not see a * or MCH in front of a name in the ADGA because if the goat won his or her title in an AGS show those wins dont transfer into ADGA and vise versa 

Hope that helps.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

So if I have some that have titles from one or both registry should I include those on the pedigree?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I always include all titles won people know the difference between them for which registry they came from. like CH in front of a name is from ADGA and MCH is from AGS and *B is from ADGA and *S is from AGS - both mean the same thing but denotes a different registry


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Ok, thanks, I have some that are dual registered. So some show ARMCH in front with ** and or letters behind it. So I guess if they have accomplishments w/ both registries I should list what they have regardless of registry.
BTW haven't checked FB how's the human baby doing?


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

another question. I am not AGS member at the moment (and I'm not sure even if I was if I'm able to look up) a pedigree and see accomplishments. Like adga anyone can look up a pedigree and see show titles. Is that an option on AGS online at all or only if you are a member? 
Also, on ADGA if you do a pedigree search you see the gch etc. but I don't see the * 3m for example- is there another place to see that online with adga?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

No AGS doesnt have such options on their website, its a shame really


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

darn well that stinks. So how do you (if you don't know that actual pedigree) if you are adding * or + etc where they should or shouldn't be?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

google searches to find the actual goats listed on someones website


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

gottcha thanks


----------

